# job search sites ?



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Anyone care to recommend the easiest job search site they have used ?
DH has left me with the task of looking for a new job for him and the sites i've found just don't seem easy to use - or is it me   Just want to type in the type of job and a 10 mile radius , not too much to ask for is it ?


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

totaljobs
reed

also depends on what he does - as there are specialised sites out there

good luck!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Not sure if its national but thejobsmine is one you can search by distance
R
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Depends what job he's looking for as there are some specialist ones out there.

I've not searched for a job for a very long time but a couple of years ago, when I was getting a bit fed up where I am, I registered with some online job searches...and uploaded my CV so meant that prospective employers could search for my CV too....got a few things out of it but then decided to stay put ! Here's the general ones I registered with (includes recruitment agency)

http://www.monster.co.uk/

http://www.jobsearch.co.uk/

http://www.hays.com/

http://www.fish4.co.uk

http://www.redgoldfish.co.uk/

N x

/links


----------

